# Actors/Actresses that have passed on who you miss



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In this thread I would love to compile a list of favorite Actors/Actresses that have passed away that really made a difference in the Television, movie, and show business world. Please include what they did and when they passed away.

I will start;

One of my favorites was John Candy, He was not only funny but had a real heart It was very hard to find anyone who did not have something good to say about him. 

John Candy started with television shows in the late 70's most notably SCTV (Second city TV) a comedy network show filmed in Toronto and Edmonton Canada that ran from 1976 to 1984. He also did many appearances in Saturday night live.
John Candy stared in many first rate movies like Plains Trains and automobiles, Uncle Buck, Home alone and Cool Runnings just to name a few.



John battled his weight for most of his life and weighed between 250-300lbs in the early 90's he started loosing weight and by dieting made it down to around 220lbs before his death in 1994. Candy was also an avid sports lover and was co owner of the Toronto Argonauts of the Canadian Football League along side Wayne Gretzky .
He spent most of his life living in Toronto Canada right down the block from Jim Carrey.

John Candy had a heart attack while on the set filming his last movie Wagons east in Mexico and passed away in March 1994. Just before leaving to head down to Mexico he commented that he was worried about heading there as he feared that "something bad was going to happen". 

John will be missed by many.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

John Candy was the first that came to mind too! I guess Jack Black kinda reminds me of him and so keeps him in my thoughts.

More recently, I'd have to say ole blue eyes, Paul Newman's passing (earlier this year) left an imprint on me. More movies than I can list, but Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, The Hustler, and of course Cool Hand Luke. I shared a couple of these movies with my wife (younger than me), who hadn't seen his excellent work just prior to his passing, so it left an indelible mark on the two of us.

More importantly, Newman was a REAL philanthropist, creating a successful business (Newman's Own), in which all profits were donated to charitable causes. He also didn't make headlines for his infidelity, drug use, or scandalous ways, but rather for his quality acting: a class act in every sense. We desperately need more people like him in showbiz and other high profile positions, imo.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I'd have to agree that Paul Newman will be one that I miss.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

For me it depends on whether they died young and still had some potential to give
good performances. Steve McQueen died at age 50 which was sad since he was still 
young enough to play some middle aged roles had he survived. Clark Gable also died
before his time at age 59 and was still giving good performances including his last
movie, "The Misfits". William Holden had aged into a cynical elderly character actor
but that seemed to suit his characters so I missed him when he died in his sixties.

Paul Newman gave great performances as did Jack Lemmon when they were young
but didn't age that well and became rather 'cranky old men' for their later roles and
were far less appealing. Brando gave some very interesting performances through "Last 
Tango in Paris" then became grotesque from then on. 

Perhaps in some cases it's best to quit while you're on top so people have fonder memories
of you in your prime. Or die young like James Dean (age 24) which gave him a cult following.

Today's movie stars lack the glamour and mystique of those in the studio era, primarily
because the moguls spent a great deal of time and money creating it for them. Few 
contemporary actors have been able to do it on their own without that kind of backing.
In fact many come off much too arrogant and obnoxious even if they give good performances
and died before their time. They tend to forget who keeps them in business.

I guess I should admit that I admire directors far more than actors. I consider thespians the
tools of the filmmaker to mold into his vision. So I lament the loss of people like Robert Wise
and David Lean far more than any movie star who wouldn't be memorable if it wasn't for the
careful handling he or she received from the person who made the movie.


----------



## Brian Greenhalgh (Oct 1, 2009)

I still haven't gotten over the passing of Susan Hayward and Janet Munro, and it has been quite a while now. Of course I miss numerous others......


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We are talking about Battlestar Galactica in another thread and that reminded me of another actor who has been gone for some time, Lorne Greene. Who can forget his part in many tv series like Bonanza and as mentioned Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Lance505 (Jul 9, 2010)

I was wanting to see more of Heath Ledger, It was only in his performance in the dark knight that I took notice of him. Too bad it was his last performance.


----------

